
Confirmed : AOL acquires Techcrunch - skbohra123
http://twitter.com/Sequoia_Capital/status/25800338477
======
timparker
Press release: [http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/28/tim-armstrong-we-got-
techcr...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/28/tim-armstrong-we-got-techcrunch/)

